# Why Worry?



## Lewdog (Mar 27, 2013)

This has been a heck of a week for me.  I've only gotten maybe 20 hours sleep the entire week, and my stomach has been my worst enemy.  I had my disability hearing and the judge said she would give me her answer in two to three weeks...it seems like the first week has already been a year.  I've been grumpy, and hard to deal with, which many will say is normal for me but it's not.  Then yesterday I got some bad news about future plans that made things even worse.  I think my writing is suffering because of all of the above problems.  My poems as of late have been horrible, and I'm not sure about my short story yet.  I think it is time to just take a break from writing altogether and try and get my head together.   So many people say to just write for yourself, and not worry about what other think, but I can't do that.  There is always a part of me that seeks vindication.  Sadly I think during my time here I have made more enemies than I have friends, but I wouldn't give up the friends I've made to start fresh again.  Yes, I really appreciate the few people who have messaged me to give me words of encouragement.  Some people have even gone as far as to say that my writing has "gotten better drastically in a short period of time."  Thanks again for that!  Getting no votes except puppet ones in the contest has really opened my eyes that I'm not quite writing as well as I should be, and it's time to take a step back and reevaluate what I am going to do.  I hope everyone has had a better week than I have!.


----------



## moderan (Mar 27, 2013)




----------



## Lewdog (Mar 27, 2013)

That's, "What, me worry?"


----------



## moderan (Mar 27, 2013)

Would you rather listen to Bobby McFerrin? Jeesh.


----------



## Lewdog (Mar 27, 2013)

moderan said:


> Would you rather listen to Bobby McFerrin? Jeesh.



I'd rather rip my ears off and solder the left over holes with an iron.


----------



## moderan (Mar 27, 2013)

Now that's entertainment.
*pulls up chair, waiting*


----------



## PiP (Mar 27, 2013)

Olá Lewdog,

I'm sorry to hear you are having a bad week. Good news though, it's only Wednesday today so looking on the positive side your week still has time to improve!

Now do I reach out to you with a virtual {{{hug}}} and then let you slink away into obscurity, or tell you, in a very English way - _to put your best foot forward_ _and carry on writing_ - as I waggle my finger and shake my head while I give you a good talking to? Which option would be of real benefit? Only you can decide...:highly_amused:

I recently read an interview with *Loulou over at Catfish Soup *and found her message to other WF writers quite inspiring.

http://www.writingforums.com/catfish-soup/137763-interview-loulou.html


> *“*All I would say to the lovely WF people is to keep at it. Take criticism and learn from it. Take rejection and improve. Write, write, write. And love it. Above all enjoy it, or what on earth is the point?”


 

I appreciate you are having a difficult time in your personal life so how about recording these emotions, writing down how you feel, and why, in the form of notes, prose or/and poetry. I find this helps. You can always draw on these later when you are feeling a little less morose and use them in a positive way.  Sometimes we have to reevaluate our hopes and dreams and even if they come true, they may not always be as we had envisaged.

To be honest I can only speak as I find on the forums and have personally found everyone really helpful, and value their comments and support. If we don’t agree, hey there are as many opinions as there are people and we move on. However, this is one point I don’t want to debate further because I do think the mods here do a great job.

Please don't give up on the Poetry Challenges; on reflection we can't let what happened sour this month or future challenges. Yes, it would be nice to win, but hey it's also fun. Yes, Piglet IT *IS* FUN! 

I ask you to consider that sometimes there is a real danger the negative side of life can overshadow the positive and we are unwittingly sucked into a soulless vacuum of despair. Have you bought a lotto ticket this week?

PiP :cool2:


----------



## Lewdog (Mar 27, 2013)

How funny, the people that have replied so far or written me in private about this thread, are people I already talk to.  That just proves I was right!  :highly_amused:


----------



## Sam (Mar 27, 2013)

I don't worry about anything anymore. I used to fret about every little thing. From I was 13 until I was 26, I worked on construction sites the length and breadth of the country. I hated it, but I had to work to make a living. It was better to do a job I hated and make money, than pursue the thing which made me happy. I used to lose my head when things would go wrong, or someone would call me five minutes before quitting time to load a scaffold for the morning, or when people would come over during break and interrupt me in the middle of reading a book. 

One day I realised that the joke was on me. If I didn't want to be there, I shouldn't have been there. Losing my head every five minutes wasn't hurting the people around me. I still had to do what they told me. The only person I was hurting was myself. So I jacked it in, returned to college, and went after what I wanted. The thing about worrying is that it's pointless. If you're worrying about something which is in your power to fix, why are you worrying? If you're worrying about something which isn't, why are you worrying? If you can fix it, fix it. But if it's beyond your control, the only thing worrying is going to do is make your life (and the lives of the people you love) miserable. It's a fruitless endeavour that serves no discernible purpose whatsoever. 

Until you realise that, you won't have any power over your life.


----------



## Lewdog (Mar 27, 2013)

Sam said:


> I don't worry about anything anymore. I used to fret about every little thing. From I was 13 until I was 26, I worked on construction sites the length and breadth of the country. I hated it, but I had to work to make a living. It was better to do a job I hated and make money, than pursue the thing which made me happy. I used to lose my head when things would go wrong, or someone would call me five minutes before quitting time to load a scaffold for the morning, or when people would come over during break and interrupt me in the middle of reading a book.
> 
> One day I realised that the joke was on me. If I didn't want to be there, I shouldn't have been there. Losing my head every five minutes wasn't hurting the people around me. I still had to do what they told me. The only person I was hurting was myself. So I jacked it in, returned to college, and went after what I wanted. The thing about worrying is that it's pointless. If you're worrying about something which is in your power to fix, why are you worrying? If you're worrying about something which isn't, why are you worrying? If you can fix it, fix it. But if it's beyond your control, the only thing worrying is going to do is make your life (and the lives of the people you love) miserable. It's a fruitless endeavour that serves no discernible purpose whatsoever.
> 
> Until you realise that, you won't have any power over your life.



Yeah I appreciate the words, but so many things in my life are beyond my control.  That's the kind of things that happen when you have to depend on others for life changing decisions.  The only thing I know at this point, is that as soon as I can, I will be going somewhere else, at this point I just don't know where.  I had plans for Costa Rica and had been spending hours trying to figure out where to move to, and what to bring, then all of a sudden I found out they changed one of their immigration laws when it comes to people that are retired or disabled.  A person wanting permanent residency, which you have to have in order to get a bank account or use their health insurance, used to only require a $600 a month payment, now it's $1,000 a month.  That doesn't sound like a lot for some, but I'm not going to be getting a $1,000 so that changes things.  My plans have totally been knocked out of whack.  Now I have to start planning all over again.


----------



## Morkonan (Mar 28, 2013)

Lewdog said:


> .. I think my writing is suffering because of all of the above problems...



It might be. If so, don't worry about it. Instead, try to get some control over something. Anything. Even if it's just when you eat dinner, some sort of expectant and rational control over something in your life will help you get over the things you can't control.

Just my opinion, but I think that having one's life in a mess with the constant distraction and stress that go with being a victim of factors outside of one's control is not a good environment in which to write. However, there's one thing you may consider - If others interpret your writing to be better during this stressful time in your life, it may not be that your actual skill has improved, but your ability to construct something with passion and deeply felt meaning has improved. We have to acknowledge that some sort of ability to touch on very human issues, like emotions, feelings and passions, is necessary in order to touch readers. Because you're very much focused on your own issues, right now, you may be more passionate when it comes down to writing about similar issues. The key, of course, is learning how to do that without having to tear your life apart, after you've put it back together. 



> ...My plans have totally been knocked out of whack.  Now I have to start planning all over again.



What sort of "problems" are you experiencing and what "plans" are those? I'm not trying to elicit information you wouldn't want to give, by the way. So, it's no problem if you wish to avoid specifics.

Is there some specific reason that you must go to Costa Rica?


----------



## PiP (Mar 28, 2013)

Lewdog said:


> ... but so many things in my life are beyond my control.  That's the kind of things that happen when you have to depend on others for life changing decisions...



I think Sam makes an excellent point about worrying.



Sam said:


> The thing about worrying is that it's pointless. If  you're worrying about something which is in your power to fix, why are  you worrying? If you're worrying about something which isn't, why are  you worrying? If you can fix it, fix it. But if it's beyond your  control, the only thing worrying is going to do is make your life (and  the lives of the people you love) miserable. It's a fruitless endeavour  that serves no discernible purpose whatsoever.
> 
> Until you realise that, you won't have any power over your life.



I love this ...


*God grant me the            serenity 
          to accept the things I cannot change; 
          courage to change the things I can;
          and wisdom to know the difference. *
[SIZE=-1]_
-Reinhold                Niebuhr_[/SIZE]

It is difficult to live by, but it's worth remembering 

As for moving abroad - sometimes expat life seems exciting as you sit in front of your computer in your home-country, but in reality it's tough and can bring heartache and depression in other forms. I have witnessed first hand people trapped here with limited funds and unable to sell their property. This is true of many expats who move abroad on a shoestring budget. For example, despite carefully budgeting we could not have envisaged the tax hikes we've experienced on basics such as food, electricity and gas. Living costs are rising, but not incomes as interests rates fall and exchange rates flounder. I am not sure of the currency in Costa Rica, but if your pension is paid in a different currency you will be exposed to the exchange rate and another point you will need to take into consideration when budgeting. 

Many of the friends I made in Portugal have now moved back to the UK; several still here suffer with severe depression but they don't want to help themselves other than wallow in self-pity and one even committed suicide; some are bored, resulting in drink problems and pointless gossiping etc and a few drive me crazy because while they recognise they have a problem they have no interests. All in all I am surrounded by a general feeling of apathy, and when you try and motivate them there's always a hundred and one excuses why they can't do something. I could go on...but I've just realised I should be leaving for Zumba and I'm not dressed yet!


Carole

PS What I'm trying to say is that life is not always a bed of roses elsewhere and if you are having problems in your homeland, they will probably be magnified when you move abroad and add language problems and a different mental culture to the mix.


----------



## JosephB (Mar 28, 2013)

^ Heh. When I read the OP the first time, I thought of the serenity prayer. You don't really need to be religious to follow it in principle. My wife puts it this way -- if you can do something about it now, do it. If you can't, don't worry about it. A lot of it's a waste of energy -- because what you're often doing is ruminating about potential negative outcomes that may not even happen. Or we build up and stew over the worst possible outcome -- which rarely happens

The things is, you have to work at adopting that attitude -- it's not something that comes naturally to most people. The other things is, don't sweat the small stuff. I happen to think that worrying or getting upset about inconsequential things is transference of some kind -- you're really worried or anxious about other things -- and that's just how it comes out. Either way, it's a waste of energy and can really foul up your mood and outlook.

All this is really about cognitive therapy -- or changing negative thinking patterns. There's a great book about it, called _Feeling Good_ by David Burns MD, a professor of psychiatry at Stanford. A grief counselor recommended it to me and my wife. It's about recognizing and dealing with those negative thinking patterns that can hold you back. It's a highly respected book in the field -- it's not some feel-good, self-help manual filled with phony affirmations. It's more of a common sense approach to clearing your head so you can quit worrying and move forward. It's mostly about dealing with depression -- but really, anyone can benefit from reading it.


----------



## moderan (Mar 28, 2013)

Lewdog's wound kinda tight.


----------



## Lewdog (Mar 29, 2013)

Let's just say things always sound easier on paper than they do in real life.  I used to be one of the most laid back people you would have ever met.  Most people said they liked me from the first day they met me.  Now after years of being done wrongly by so many people I have trusted and tried to do everything I could for, being treated unfairly, losing everything I ever worked for, I've come out a different person.  

Until another person has gotten to that point where they have decided to go to bed one night, knowing that they may never open their eyes again to see those they care about ever again, it's hard to understand the things I talk about.  The best thing I can do in my life right now, is start over new in a place where the hints of my past are gone.  I chose Costa Rica because of its phenomenal weather, how cheap it is to live, the fact that you can get stem cell shots, healthcare is cheap, and I want to learn to be fluent in Spanish.  I've always been told the best way to learn a new language is to become immersed within people that speak it.


----------



## JosephB (Mar 29, 2013)

Interesting how people start these threads telling everyone how bad things are, and then when people try to offer something in good faith based on their own experience, they're dismissed -- and basically told they don't get it and that they couldn't possible understand. Oh well.


----------



## Lewdog (Mar 29, 2013)

JosephB said:


> Interesting how people start these threads telling everyone how bad things are, and then when people try to offer something in good faith based on their own experience, they're dismissed -- and basically told they don't get it and that they couldn't possible understand. Oh well.



No, you don't get it, and perhaps you never will.  Some people didn't understand why I was saying I wasn't going to enter some of the contests for awhile, and a few other things in private.  I made this post to explain a few things without having to repeat myself a dozen times.  I never asked for anyone's help, especially your's.  You're an agitator.  From post one on another board you attacked and agitated me until I got banned there, and you continue to do it here with everyone giving you a free pass.  You are a part of the problem, and the only solution would be for you to go away.


----------



## nicolam2711 (Mar 29, 2013)

This thread just made me want to stop reading it. 
I hope everyone's life brightens up a bit  whether it's that easy or not. But maybe just a little tiny thing will make everyone happy for just a little bit...
Sing along to a song? Dance about? Let loose?


----------



## moderan (Mar 29, 2013)

Wow. Some sense of proportion might be in order. That "other site" has a serious case of suck. I propose it be Vegas rules. And Joe likes to stir things up...we've been jabbing at each other for years. But part of the problem? I dunno about that.
Lew, I know just a few of the "things". And you're a bud, but there are better ways to present your case.
Maybe an herbal remedy would be in order


----------



## Lewdog (Mar 29, 2013)

moderan said:


> Wow. Some sense of proportion might be in order. That "other site" has a serious case of suck. I propose it be Vegas rules. And Joe likes to stir things up...we've been jabbing at each other for years. But part of the problem? I dunno about that.
> Lew, I know just a few of the "things". And you're a bud, but there are better ways to present your case.
> Maybe an herbal remedy would be in order



Heh, can't do that, or I would lose all the meds I get legally.  

Let's put it this way, I've tried several avenues and they haven't changed how or why I feel the way I do.  I have a feeling that the only way a lot of my problems will go away or become more controllable, is when I am able to take my everyday life back into my own hands.  At the moment I'm left feeling dependent on factors I can't control.  It's not a good feeling.  That's why I say it isn't so simple.  During this last free fall of life, I found myself broke, with nothing in my pockets and living in a homeless shelter.  I've built myself back as far as I can go at the moment on my own.  Now everything is left in the hands of a government that isn't exactly known for being fast at anything.  That in a nutshell is a few of my problems, and it certainly doesn't help to have someone who chases you around the forum questioning your ethics and everything else.  Until the day when you have only $5 in your pocket, and instead of buying pop or something you really want, you give it to someone to buy cough medicine for their coughing baby when they don't have a dime to their name, then you can question my ethics.


----------



## moderan (Mar 29, 2013)

Okay. Well...I've been there. In all cases. But I do think you're internalizing things a little more than you need to. And you're starting out defensive and hostile in some cases where it isn't necessary--that may not be putting your best foot forward.
Forum life is just pretend-that doesn't mean you don't make real friends and whatnot, but it can easily be left behind, with few repercussions. And the ignore option is always available if someone bugs you that much. I've found it works fairly well.
Your ethos as expressed in several threads were entirely mercenary. There are those that wouldn't find that admirable, and that's all I have to say about that.
Things will work out eventually. They may not work out the way you want them to. I was unemployed for almost two years and lived entirely by my wits and other folks' goodwill. Then once I got a job, I had to walk six miles a day and travel two hours on buses each way, just to do the job. We eked out an existence by cutting out every nonessential item. MY wife never did find a job until after I got out of the convalescent center.
The stress of that period very possibly contributed to my contracting the series of diseases that led to my current virtual incapacitation. I wish you a better result.


----------



## Lewdog (Mar 29, 2013)

moderan said:


> Okay. Well...I've been there. In all cases. But I do think you're internalizing things a little more than you need to. And you're starting out defensive and hostile in some cases where it isn't necessary--that may not be putting your best foot forward.
> Forum life is just pretend-that doesn't mean you don't make real friends and whatnot, but it can easily be left behind, with few repercussions. And the ignore option is always available if someone bugs you that much. I've found it works fairly well.
> Your ethos as expressed in several threads were entirely mercenary. There are those that wouldn't find that admirable, and that's all I have to say about that.
> Things will work out eventually. They may not work out the way you want them to. I was unemployed for almost two years and lived entirely by my wits and other folks' goodwill. Then once I got a job, I had to walk six miles a day and travel two hours on buses each way, just to do the job. We eked out an existence by cutting out every nonessential item. MY wife never did find a job until after I got out of the convalescent center.
> The stress of that period very possibly contributed to my contracting the series of diseases that led to my current virtual incapacitation. I wish you a better result.



Your personal experiences aside, you brought up one of my points.  One person agitates, then the person that defends their self is the one everyone looks down upon.  It annoys the hell out of me.  Especially when someone questions my ethics or says that I sympathize with rapists.  

I hate using the ignore function because sometimes it makes threads awkward to read and at other times make no sense whatsoever.


----------



## PiP (Mar 29, 2013)

Hey come on Lewdog please chill before you say something on the forum you really regret. I appreciate you may have issues, but we don't always cruise through life without them. Some people fall in a pile of pooh and they smell like roses, others fall in the same pooh and end up smelling of pooh. That's life I'm afraid and we have to make the best of the hand we are dealt. 

Perhaps you do need time out to reflect because trust me a public forum is not the best place to do it.

Kind regards
Carole


----------



## Lewdog (Mar 29, 2013)

pigletinportugal said:


> Hey come on Lewdog please chill before you say something on the forum you really regret. I appreciate you may have issues, but we don't always cruise through life without them. Some people fall in a pile of pooh and they smell like roses, others fall in the same pooh and end up smelling of pooh. That's life I'm afraid and we have to make the best of the hand we are dealt.
> 
> Perhaps you do need time out to reflect because trust me a public forum is not the best place to do it.
> 
> ...



Don't worry, I've said pretty much all I've wanted to say in this thread.  I'm a person that believes in saying it like it is.  Some people don't like to hear the truth, but at this point in my life I've pretty much become finished with sugar coating things.  When it comes to friends, I'll give you everything I have to help or be there when you need me, unfortunately, when someone attacks me, I can't just turn the other cheek.  I did it for long enough in my life while dealing with the public or crooks in my personal life, that I can no longer just be someone' punching bag.


----------



## Sam (Mar 29, 2013)

Lewdog said:


> No, you don't get it, and perhaps you never will.  Some people didn't understand why I was saying I wasn't going to enter some of the contests for awhile, and a few other things in private.  I made this post to explain a few things without having to repeat myself a dozen times.  I never asked for anyone's help, especially your's.  You're an agitator.  From post one on another board you attacked and agitated me until I got banned there, and you continue to do it here with everyone giving you a free pass.  You are a part of the problem, and the only solution would be for you to go away.



Let's tone down the attacks here. 

You posted the thread and people have given you advice as a direct correlation. If this thread was merely about letting people know what's happening in your life, and you didn't want advice, you should have stipulated that from the start. We can't read minds. You posted that things are difficult. I, and several others, attempted to offer our advice on the assumption that you wanted it. You then dismissed it because we couldn't possibly know what you were going through. 

I'm no expert here, but posting a thread and then dismissing the advice given is entirely counter-productive. There's a lot of that going around.


----------



## JosephB (Mar 29, 2013)

"This is a do-it-yourself test for paranoia: you know you've got it when you can't think of anything that's your fault."

 -- Robert M. Hutchins


----------



## Kevin (Mar 29, 2013)

***


----------



## Morkonan (Mar 30, 2013)

Lewdog said:


> ...Until another person has gotten to that point where they have decided to go to bed one night, knowing that they may never open their eyes again to see those they care about ever again, it's hard to understand the things I talk about.  The best thing I can do in my life right now, is start over new in a place where the hints of my past are gone.  I chose Costa Rica because of its phenomenal weather, how cheap it is to live, the fact that you can get stem cell shots, healthcare is cheap, and I want to learn to be fluent in Spanish.  I've always been told the best way to learn a new language is to become immersed within people that speak it.



I understand. But, I would like to say that you shouldn't underestimate the personal pain and trials that other people may have gone through, nor should you discount the capability for empathy in other people. I know that when you are feeling overwhelmed this is easy to do. But, it's also easy to become fixated on your own personal pain and that can effect how you view other people and even the broader world around you. We are all human beings and we are all susceptible to life's trials, just as you have been. It's very easy to become wrapped up in one's own problems and end up developing a sort of tunnel-vision that interprets everything through the same lens. Do your best to avoid allowing yourself to slip into this very seductive trap. You're not helpless to affect a positive outcome, no matter the situation, and the positive changes you seek in your life may not need to be accomplished through such drastic measures. It's important to remember that the rest of the world has not changed, even though you may have experienced severe disappointment or personal pain. There are still good things out there, just as there have always been.

It may be that setting a more easily achieved goal for yourself might be more helpful and may help you to eventually achieve the other changes you desire, as well. Shooting for the stars is great, but it's often the small conquests and personal achievements we accomplish that fuel the larger ones. At the very least, such a goal will help to provide you with something positive to build upon. Anything positive will do, it doesn't have to be drastic.

I wish you well and hope that you'll find success in whatever you do. I think you can achieve something positive without having to start with making drastic changes in your life. I'm also not presuming to truly know what it is that you're experiencing, but am, instead, offering what general advice I can.


----------



## Lewdog (Mar 30, 2013)

Well you have to understand in a week or two, I'll officially be labeled crazy, and the rest is just window dressings.  Then I'll have to decide to celebrate by eating a cake or dish soap.  It doesn't mean I'm less intelligent than other people, it just means I have problems beyond my control when it comes to reigning in my emotions.  The bad side is, I'm really not supposed to go out out and buy a gun, the good side is it qualifies me for the spot as the crazy white guy on reality television shows.  Each day is a battle, and some days I'm ready to go all Braveheart on the other army, some days I prefer to stand on the wall and use my archers, and yet some other days I just want to fortify the gate and make sure no one gets in.  I can't predict how I'll be from one day until the next.


----------



## Morkonan (Mar 30, 2013)

Lewdog said:


> Well you have to understand in a week or two, I'll officially be labeled crazy, and the rest is just window dressings.  Then I'll have to decide to celebrate by eating a cake or dish soap.  It doesn't mean I'm less intelligent than other people, it just means I have problems beyond my control when it comes to reigning in my emotions.  The bad side is, I'm really not supposed to go out out and buy a gun, the good side is it qualifies me for the spot as the crazy white guy on reality television shows.  Each day is a battle, and some days I'm ready to go all Braveheart on the other army, some days I prefer to stand on the wall and use my archers, and yet some other days I just want to fortify the gate and make sure no one gets in.  I can't predict how I'll be from one day until the next.



Crazy people are people too! Heck, some of the most famous people in history have had mental problems. The fortunate thing to remember is that we are now acknowledging these illnesses and developing ways to treat them and to help patients cope with them.

I don't know what it is personally like and find the prospect of imagining it a daunting and terrifying one. But, you're here, you're comprehensible, you have a sense of your own vulnerabilities and condition and you are able to present yourself clearly to others. Those are all fine qualities in any human being and to be able to do this while suffering from an illness speaks very highly of your capabilities. I've seen patients who were suffering to such an extent that they were unable to function. But, I have also seen those very same people bounce back and, once stabilized on appropriate medication and treatment, return to being healthy and, importantly, sane human beings. I have seen it happen, right in front of my eyes, countless times. It's... wonderful. It's like watching someone be born. (I've worked directly with patients in a mental hospital.) I know it can be done.

And, look at you! You're winning that battle, right now. You can keep winning it, too. Day by day, take courage in those little things you are able to control and make better.


----------



## Lewdog (Mar 30, 2013)

I appreciate that, but now you know why I need to make a change in my life and get to better surroundings.  I've taken the medicine, I've done the therapy, I've tried meditation, I've tried about every avenue you can think of, except changing my atmosphere.  For someone with my type of problems, not just mental, but also severe hypertension, surroundings can have a huge impact.  The better the weather, most importantly the more sun I can get, the better my mood can be, and the more relaxed I can naturally become.  It will also help that I will be surrounded by people who are culturally more laid back as well.


----------



## Morkonan (Mar 30, 2013)

Lewdog said:


> I appreciate that, but now you know why I need to make a change in my life and get to better surroundings.  I've taken the medicine, I've done the therapy, I've tried meditation, I've tried about every avenue you can think of, except changing my atmosphere.  For someone with my type of problems, not just mental, but also severe hypertension, surroundings can have a huge impact.  The better the weather, most importantly the more sun I can get, the better my mood can be, and the more relaxed I can naturally become.  It will also help that I will be surrounded by people who are culturally more laid back as well.



I agree with everything you have written, above. You are absolutely right.

Maybe a change of venue might do you some good, but there's a heck of a lot of stress involved, as you have already seen. The added anxiety of being out of familiar surroundings, even if they are somewhat stressful, might not help, either.

If you're a US citizen, how about the Florida Keys? I almost moved there, years ago, so I could spend my days sitting and curling my toes in the sand, drinking a Mai Tai while waiting for the bars to open...  Well, not exactly, but it was a nice thought. The Keys are probably one of the most laid-back places on the face of the Earth, despite the threat of hurricanes.


----------



## Lewdog (Mar 30, 2013)

Morkonan said:


> I agree with everything you have written, above. You are absolutely right.
> 
> Maybe a change of venue might do you some good, but there's a heck of a lot of stress involved, as you have already seen. The added anxiety of being out of familiar surroundings, even if they are somewhat stressful, might not help, either.
> 
> If you're a US citizen, how about the Florida Keys? I almost moved there, years ago, so I could spend my days sitting and curling my toes in the sand, drinking a Mai Tai while waiting for the bars to open...  Well, not exactly, but it was a nice thought. The Keys are probably one of the most laid-back places on the face of the Earth, despite the threat of hurricanes.



I've looked into the keys, Puerto Rico, and the U.S. Virgin islands, but like you said I don't want to deal with hurricanes.  I've found a couple cool places that I can afford in Panama and Guatemala, but for me to do things right I would still probably need and investor.  The one in Guatemala is a 7 BR 7 bath beach house with a pool and pool house for only $55,000.  I could supplement my income owning a Bed and breakfast, or put multiple beds in and run it as a hostel.  I wrote the person an email to see if it is furnished or not, to get some more pictures and more information.


----------



## Morkonan (Mar 31, 2013)

The world can be a cruel place... I wouldn't advise buying property in certain regions of the world without expert legal assistance. If it sounds too good to be true, it often is. There are certain areas in the world that make a habit off of preying on others. I'd never buy that property. It would probably not be wise to do move their, either. Guatemala


----------



## Lewdog (Apr 2, 2013)

Well I had another doctor's appointment today.  The doctor thinks that sometime in the past week I had a minor stroke.  My blood pressure is still 150+ over 100+.  He added another blood pressure medicine to the one I have already been taking for the last couple of years.  So that is probably why my attitude and feelings have been somewhat off the rails lately.  He said so far I've dodged one bullet, but I have to get my blood pressure under control or it might be the first of many problems.


----------



## PiP (Apr 2, 2013)

Hi Lew,

Sounds like you had a narrow escape. You were wound pretty tight last week. Even worse than six women with PMT  Grrrrr


----------



## Lewdog (Apr 2, 2013)

pigletinportugal said:


> Hi Lew,
> 
> Sounds like you had a narrow escape. You were wound pretty tight last week. Even worse than six women with PMT  Grrrrr



PMT?  Pig meat tremors?  I sometimes get those when I go a week without bacon.


----------



## Morkonan (Apr 3, 2013)

Lewdog said:


> Well I had another doctor's appointment today.  The doctor thinks that sometime in the past week I had a minor stroke.  My blood pressure is still 150+ over 100+.  He added another blood pressure medicine to the one I have already been taking for the last couple of years.  So that is probably why my attitude and feelings have been somewhat off the rails lately.  He said so far I've dodged one bullet, but I have to get my blood pressure under control or it might be the first of many problems.



Has he scheduled you for further tests or treatment? That BP is, as you know, very high, but there's some elevation to be expected when you're under stress in a doctor's office. Still.. it ain't very good.  I'm lucky in that I've been able to keep mine down a bit by getting a little exercise, trying to do much better about my own sleep schedule, taking an aspirin and omega 3 regimen, eating a bit healthier and drinking a lot more grape juice... (I had some issues with irregular heart beat, mostly due to stress.)


----------



## Lewdog (Apr 3, 2013)

Morkonan said:


> Has he scheduled you for further tests or treatment? That BP is, as you know, very high, but there's some elevation to be expected when you're under stress in a doctor's office. Still.. it ain't very good.  I'm lucky in that I've been able to keep mine down a bit by getting a little exercise, trying to do much better about my own sleep schedule, taking an aspirin and omega 3 regimen, eating a bit healthier and drinking a lot more grape juice... (I had some issues with irregular heart beat, mostly due to stress.)



Well he said one of my pupils isn't dilating the same as the other and there is a noticeable difference in motor function bilaterally.  He is setting up a CAT scan just a precaution to make sure there is no permanent damage.  He had lucinipril to a blood pressure medicine I'm already taking.  

I know and have been taking all those 'herbal' medicines for a long time now.  I used to be a district manager at GNC.


----------



## PiP (Apr 3, 2013)

Lewdog said:


> PMT?  Pig meat tremors?  I sometimes get those when I go a week without bacon.



Oink...nice one Lew.

Look after yourself


----------

